# Bobcat Wanted / Plower Wanted - Western Subs of Chicago



## scottL

Looking for an owner operator with Bobcat for upcoming storms. Located in Carol Stream, IL. Lot's of snow, lots of hours.


Looking for extra owner operator Plow truck. MUST have 8' plow or better. Carol Stream West through St. Charles route. 

Must be good with extreme snow, solid equipment only.


630 234 7209
Ask for Scott


----------



## silver08

*up coming storm*

Hey i saw you were looking for help. I am from Iowa i can drive out after we get done cleaning up around it shouldnt take as long as it will in chicago are. I would love to come out and take part in a epic storm. i have a brand new blizzard power plow and new tailgate spreader. (blizzard too ) and 10 years of exp. of course insurance. give me a call with what kind of work you have and what you are willing to pay 515 40 7122 luke .


----------



## kurtandshan

What type of rate do you pay? 8.2 Boss Vxt 2007 F250 for equipment. I'm out of state but lived in Hanover Park for awhile.


----------



## scottL

silver08;1223243 said:


> Hey i saw you were looking for help. I am from Iowa i can drive out after we get done cleaning up around it shouldnt take as long as it will in chicago are. I would love to come out and take part in a epic storm. i have a brand new blizzard power plow and new tailgate spreader. (blizzard too ) and 10 years of exp. of course insurance. give me a call with what kind of work you have and what you are willing to pay 515 40 7122 luke .


Luke, Your phone number is not complete. Can you PM me? Otherwise call; 6 3 0 -- 2 3 4 -- 7 2 zero 9


----------



## scottL

kurtandshan;1223287 said:


> What type of rate do you pay? 8.2 Boss Vxt 2007 F250 for equipment. I'm out of state but lived in Hanover Park for awhile.


send me a pm.


----------



## silver08

515 401 7122 luke sorry i must have been all thumbs last night . give me a call


----------



## dmax173

If you're still looking for help I have a 08 duramax with 8'6" hiniker v and a bobcat s185 with 7' snow bucket fully insured. (952)237 7951


----------



## beardedlurker

I've got a Case 1845C with a 6' bucket. If you're still looking, let me know, I may be available. I'm in the Aurora area.

Mark


----------



## Evergreen Mech

Hey if your doing any removal i have a few new holland skid sters a couple 6 wheelers and af450 with plow available


----------



## JazyT

I know it was for last season, but if you're looking again this season, I have a 2009 Chevy 2500HD and a 2010 Western MVP plus 8'6" with wing extensions. I've been doing commercial lots the last 2 seasons.
I live in Carol Stream. I can also provide references from my contractor.


----------



## scottL

JazyT;1322393 said:


> I know it was for last season, but if you're looking again this season, I have a 2009 Chevy 2500HD and a 2010 Western MVP plus 8'6" with wing extensions. I've been doing commercial lots the last 2 seasons.
> I live in Carol Stream. I can also provide references from my contractor.


Send me a PM, please.


----------



## snowguys

you looking for a back up guy for the skid or plowing every storm?


----------



## triplaz

06 Ford f350 with 8' plow and salt spreader
06 Nissan Titan with 7'6" plow.
I live in Downers Grove, IL but I'm moving to Addison, IL in December.
5 Years experience.
Shovelers available, if needed.


----------



## scottL

Sooooooo ... Let me see if this is how it works ..... People are interested in maybe getting some plowing work and are posting their equipment and interest BUT no contact info Thumbs Up

If your interested send me a PM ( Private Message ). Name, Phone, Town and equipment.


----------



## JazyT

I sent you a PM with my info yesterday Scott. Also left you a voicemail.


----------



## triplaz

scottL;1322958 said:


> Sooooooo ... Let me see if this is how it works ..... People are interested in maybe getting some plowing work and are posting their equipment and interest BUT no contact info Thumbs Up
> 
> If your interested send me a PM ( Private Message ). Name, Phone, Town and equipment.


My name is Irman, here I'm Triplaz,
My cell: 630.362.6244
Call me if you interested


----------

